# What gender do you think baby is?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I am getting vibes for a little boy.


----------



## Whispering Meadows (Apr 30, 2009)

I say girl...cause it seems like everyone except people in my family has girls haha


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it's a little prince.. Like I've said earlier :wink:.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I got the "boy vibes" too


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Girl!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

If the fetal heart rate is above 140 beats per minute (bpm), it's a girl. If it's below 140 bpm, it's a boy. (Actually, the baby's heart rate fluctuates throughout the pregnancy, and the rate is unrelated to gender [source: KidsHealth].)
 

While a pregnant woman should not handle Drano at all, if someone else wants to, the myth goes: If you pour Drano into a pregnant woman's urine and it turns green, brown, black or blue, it's a boy; if it turns red or yellow or there's no color change, it's a girl [source: LTK].
 

A woman who gets prettier while pregnant is carrying a boy; a woman who gets uglier is having a girl. (The idea appears to be that the girl is stealing some of the mother's beauty [source: WebMD].)
 

If the father gains weight during the gestation period, it's a girl [source: IntelliGender].
 

If a woman gets more acne with the pregnancy, it's a girl [source: IntelliGender].
 

When a pregnant woman dreams about cigars or snakes, she's carrying a boy; if she dreams of keyholes and Vogue, it's a girl (well, obviously) [source: IntelliGender].
 If there's no first-trimester morning sickness, it's a boy


If the linea ***** (a dark line that often appears running up the center of a pregnant belly) stops at the belly button, it's a girl; if it extends to the rib cage, it's a boy [source: WebMD].
 If the left breast grows larger than the right breast, it's a girl



This is what some people say....old wives' tales say that you're carrying high, which I think you are, it's a girl if you're carrying low it's a boy....


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I think it's going to be a little girlie! Good luck, bet your excited


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

girl! but please explain the ultrasound!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

My guess is on boy!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll guess that it will be a girl - I'm sure you are getting really excited!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Girl...I have no idea why, just the first thing that came to my mind LOL :wink:
How exciting!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow 50/50 vote. I think boy for some reason! Whatever it is, I hope it's happy and healthy.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

For some reason I think it'll be a boy.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, Tom and I are very excited. I really dont care what that baby is as long as its healthy.
Scary thing is I go full term on October 14... so I could have the baby anywhere from 4-9 weeks!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I voted for a girl. Do you have an ultrasound photo? Betcha we could tell.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have ultrasound photos, but no money shots (which I thought was odd since wouldn't you want to go around saying "Look at my baby's privates!")


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Its a girl! I know it!!! =D


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I have ultrasound photos, but no money shots (which I thought was odd since wouldn't you want to go around saying "Look at my baby's privates!")


 
my crystal ball says:lol: Girl. 

I got a 50/50 chance huh. :lol:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I vote boy. 

I heard that if it kicks a lot it'll probably be a boy. Idk???


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Team Blue all the way! Just my vibe though .

Hope you, baby, and Tom are doing well .


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> I vote boy.
> 
> I heard that if it kicks a lot it'll probably be a boy. Idk???


Could be true, My son was a kicking machine. But all I have is a boy so I can't say what a girl would do.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I kicked like crazy and my parents were convinced I was a boy, but when I popped out...I'm definitely not a boy. Haha My brother was really sedate when he was still "inside" and everybody was pretty sure he was a girl but no. 

Weird stuff.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ooooo! tied! 11 to 11!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I gotta say my vibes are saying it's a little girl.
And I haven't been wrong yet.


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

hmmm out of all the pregnant people I have known all with boys carried just in the stomach all with girls carried it everywhere. I voted boy


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

6 more weeks, depending on what the baby wants to do, until we find out!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Is this going to be your first child?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Girl


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Is this going to be your first child?


Yep! First child.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw cute


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Yep! First child.


Dude, you're crazy! Or really brave. LOL
I may be totally off the wall here, but the whole kid in the belly thing (I felt my nephew while he was in there, totally grossed me out. Like, Seriously. Ugh. LOL) 
THEN I heard my sister in the baby delivery room. Sure don't sound like a good experiance. :-o 

Tiff says she loves it, though!  
I got the kid without the labour pains, so I figure I got the better end of the deal. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol I have to tell you its a pretty cool thing to feel kicks and punches and a butt pressed into your ribs and hiccups. Defintely something out of this world.
But the attachement you get to this baby after being in you for 9 months, is just unreal. Like I love this baby with all my heart and I haven't even met him/her yet. Oh! hearing the heartbeat and the ultrasound pictures, it really just takes your breath away each and every time.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You know, everyone says that it's a really cool feeling.
BUT, I think you nailed it when you said it's out of this world. Yup. I could see my sister's belly moving around like some little alien was in there, and I was waiting for it rip her stomach open in this big flare of savagism.
But, alas, it never happened and I was blessed with THE BEST nephew in the world. 

I just don't think motherhood is for me. At all. *shivers* LOL
But, cool-io to you guys! You're much braver than I am! 
I like it much better when they get stinky or have a crying fit, I can give 'em back!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HAHAHA Steff - too funny! 

Darylann.. I am going to say boy. I'm probably totally wrong, but that's my guess!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> HAHAHA Steff - too funny!


I know, I know. Everyone laughs at me.
But man, it's true. Watching something move around in someone's inside and press against your skin until it stretches out... Whoa. Totally creeps me out. I think I'd puke if it where actually happening to me instead of just watching it.
So, I'll leave the mother bearing chores up to someone else and just enjoy them after.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol the first time the baby moved and Tom saw it, he said it was an alien.. and at times, with the way the baby moves, I think so too! haha

The scariest thing that happens right now is when, what I believe to be, the baby's butt pushes against my stomach. And then I feel kicks on the opposite side. 
Only time when it really sucks is when all you want to do is relax or take a nap and you're getting kicked repeatedly. That also the times when I think a foot is going to bust through my belly button. LOL

I'll keep you in mind when I have a stinky, crying baby!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> I know, I know. Everyone laughs at me.
> But man, it's true. Watching something move around in someone's inside and press against your skin until it stretches out... Whoa. Totally creeps me out. I think I'd puke if it where actually happening to me instead of just watching it.
> So, I'll leave the mother bearing chores up to someone else and just enjoy them after.


 
you could always get a surrogate:shock::lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I'll keep you in mind when I have a stinky, crying baby!


 
Actually they don't stink until they start eating baby food and 
go on whole milk.

And a newborn does not actually cry that much. just when they are
hungry or sick. But also some crying is good (ask your pediatrition)
and you will learn to tell the difference between hungry crying and crying from pain.

Also they had a *recall* on* infant tylenol products. last week.*


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I'de say boy! did you not want ot know what you are having?

\LOL I jsut found out i'm pregnant with my first as well but I can't wait until the birth to find out I have to know ASAP LOL


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

RegalCharm said:


> Actually they don't stink until they start eating baby food and
> go on whole milk.
> 
> And a newborn does not actually cry that much. just when they are
> ...


Oh I know that. But thanks again for the info 

thats kinda scary about the recall stuff.


CR.. we didn't want to know, but when it was time for the ultrasound we decided to know. Well the baby played a lovely little magic trick on us so we're just not sure.

Hubby and I both think its a boy though


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL go figure! little stinker! I think it would be so hard not knowing what i was having! I would want to make sure I have the correct boy/girl clothes, decorations etc for it when it arrives LOL I still have quite a ways yet before I will find out what we are having but I can't wait to find out! Hope you have a fast and safe delivery


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

CR with my first child I found out (because I was like you, I just had to know) my husband didn't and I had to keep it a secert from him! It was super tough, but it was so nice knowing what I was going to have.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

FGR LOL yes that would be very hard to keep from hubby! I mean I understand the joy and excitement finding out whent eh baby is born but i'm more of a planner and like to have things ready so knowing the sex will help out on that department


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to say, i'm really excited about not knowing. I love all the cute gender neutral clothes i have gotten so far (except for a box set of little boys clothes.) They are too cute!

I can't wait for the doctor to be like "Its a girl!" or "It's a boy!"
and then you get to pick out names for both genders! (though depending on your hubby, it might be a bit of a hassle lol)

CR, this is the bedding set hubby and I have picked out. 
NoJo Jungle Babies 6 Piece Crib Bedding Set - Crown Craft - Babies "R" Us

Gender neutral stuff can be cute too hehe


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> you could always get a surrogate:shock::lol:


Ah... My nephew works just fine for me as my kid. 

My real kids actually have four legs and a mane and tail. And when they make me mad I just throw them out in the field and walk away. No diapers, no crying... :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

:lol:


appylover31803 said:


> CR, this is the bedding set hubby and I have picked out.
> NoJo Jungle Babies 6 Piece Crib Bedding Set - Crown Craft - Babies "R" Us
> 
> Gender neutral stuff can be cute too hehe


That's cute! 

I like gender neutral stuff, too. I had lots of fun buying stuff for my nephew! 
Okay, well, pretty much everything I bought him was in the shape or form of a horse/unicorn/pegasus... Which is kinda girly but they were BLUE! So they totally worked. :lol:
That part is lots of fun! 
Spoiling them with lots of sugar and loud toys then sending them home... Not that I'd do that. :-o LOL!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, you know from the beginning I always thought it was a boy. I can't wait to find out!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

that bedding set is super cute! and you are totally right there are very cute things that can go for a boy or girl  I know hubby doesn't want to wait until the baby is born to find out either! he is just like me LOL


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

4 weeks and 2 days to go for you, Darylann! But you already knew that,soooo..........your probably counting down the days on a calender!Lol....!
I just posted that to let everybody know, even if they can see the timer you have as your signature!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

It was funny at first I wanted to know and hubby didn't. Then I didn't want to know and hubby did, and it kind of went back and forth until the ultrasound. When the tech asked I looked and him and we were like "yeah".

Wait until your ultrasound CR. Its really just an awesome thing!


haha thanks Caity. I've been keeping a countdown. 31 more days!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ITS A BOY! IT WAS BORN OCTOBER 29th! 2009! WOO!


----------

